# can you blow a hdmi input?



## ciurca (Apr 14, 2009)

The ghost of spongebob had been on my samsung lcd display for a year. This made no sense to have a burn in type image with lcd. Low and behold I switched my dvr to hdmi 2 and all the was fine. Now remembering back to the dvd player's hdmi out blowing up and having to use component out, a power event must have happened. Weird that just the tv's hdmi 1 got damaged. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> The ghost of spongebob


*NOOOOO!!!!!!! ARRRGGhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

